# Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne Download help!!!



## gliepner (Jun 12, 2008)

I keep getting this error message once i get around 80% of the download completed

Setup cannot read a required data file. Your Forozen Tronw CS may not be in the CDROM drive. Please ensure that this disc is in the CDROM drive and press retry. To cancel the operation, press Cancel.

D:\Support\BattNet\(Mac)BNetTroubleshooting.html
Error0x00000017: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).
(FileUtil.cpp:816)

Then when I hit cancle, I get this error message

Setup was unable to copy the following file:
Support\BattleNet\(Mac)BNetTroubleshooting.html
Error0x00000017: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).
(C:\temp\030518LockKitb\Installer\Source\DiskUndo.cpp:240)

Operation aborted


Here's some information you might need.

I run a Windows Vista on my laptop. It's brand new, as in I bought it the other day and haven't downloaded anything except McAffee Virus Protection, and the Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos CD needed to Download the expansion set. The CD isn't pirated (I found a few posts that said that that was the problem....) It works on the other computer in my house (a Windows XP).

Can anyone help me?? I've cleaned and recleaned the disc in case that was the problem but it wasn't. I've done everything I know of. What do I do now??


----------

